# ¿Gentoo en crisis?

## Ark del KAOS

Esta semana no hago mas que leer artículos sobre supuestas crisis en Gentoo...que si los developers...que si los usuarios...

...Y me pregunto, ¿cuanto hay de verdad en esto?

Yo uso Gentoo, pero no me considero muy comunitario precisamente.

No tengo ni idea de que suceda nada.

¿A que se deben estas afirmaciones? ¿Cuanto hay de verdad? ¿Es de preocuparse?

----------

## Neodraco

Para poder opinar, estaría bien saber a que artículos y a que afirmaciones te refieres.

----------

## ekz

La cosa es que Daniel Robbins se unio "oficialmente" como desarrollador a gentoo y a los dias abandonó el proyecto

http://www.vivalinux.com.ar/distros/gentoo-en-crisis.html

No se pero si ya se estuvo mucho tiempo sin robbins, que mas da perderlo ahora ?  :Confused: 

SAludos

----------

## Ark del KAOS

También hablan de ello, largo y tendido, en slashdot: http://rss.slashdot.org/~r/Slashdot/slashdotLinux/~3/101106003/article.pl

----------

## ensarman

increible... pero no lo veo una crisis solo una pelea interna y por idiosta perdieron el apoyo de su fundador.

como insultan al fundador del proyecto!!! le doy la razon a Robbins

----------

## Vosk

El problema es que un grupo de desarrolladores se han dedicado a hacerle la vida imposible al Daniel Drobbins durante los días que se ha unido al proyecto, no todos, solo un grupo que por lo visto no tenia nada mejor que hacer que dedicarse a criticar a Daniel en las listas de correo. Y no ataques a su trabajo, que con el poco tiempo que llevaba no tuvo tiempo de hacer gran cosa, sino ataques personales a su persona que no aportan nada y solo sirven para crear disputas y problemas.

Para que esto no se repita se está creando un código de conducta para definir unas normas claras, y que si algún desarrollador tiene un mal comportamiento se tomen medidas. Irónicamente, Daniel Drobbins escribió hace algún tiempo un artículo en el que explicaba por qué dejó su anterior distribución (Stampede) y creó Gentoo Linux. (Son 3 partes). Ahora parece que la historia se repite y vuelve a haber gente que solo se dedica a criticar en vez de aprovechar su tiempo para aportar cosas interesantes. 

Esperemos que se tomen las medidas adecuadas y que Daniel (o cualquier persona que tenga algo que aportar) si aún tiene ganas vuelva y pueda colaborar sin que nadie le haga la vida imposible. También se habla en slashdot de que "and people are generally not happy about the current state of affairs. Is gentoo rotting from the inside, and can anything be done about it?" no se muy bien a qué se refiere ya que aunque uso Gentoo no estoy muy al día de la comunidad. Si alguien sabe algo más que nos pueda aclarar las cosas.

----------

## gringo

solo se ofende el que escucha, es asi de sencillo. Y por lo de la crisis, sinceramente, mientras que sigan por aqui solar o vapier ( por citar alguno de los pesos pesados) yo no me preocuparía.

saluetes

----------

## zx80

En elotrolado.net tb se habla del tema y además por uno de los desarrolladores españoles.

----------

## Vosk

Parece que me he equivocado y el que la armó fue Daniel Drobbins y no los otros, eso me pasa por hablar de lo que no se  :Razz:  En fin, a ver si se tranquiliza la gente, de todos modos es positiva la creación del código de conducta para definir como debe comportarse la gente, y que medidas tomar en caso de trolls.

----------

## YosWinK

Unas poquitas aclaraciones:

1. Que alguien sea el fundador de: <pega-tu-distro-favorita-aqui> no le concede el don de la razón absoluta y no hace que sus formas sean las mejores.

2. ¿Gentoo está en crisis? Sinceramente no lo creo. Lo que no está del todo bien es la manera en que, en algunas ocasiones, se tratan ciertos temas especialmente en las listas de correo. La vida es un poco menos seria.

3. @gringo: vapier y solar son dos grandes de esta distribución, sin duda, pero aunque ambos se marcharan, Gentoo seguiría funcionando. Por ponerte un ejemplo, hace pocos días abandonó el proyecto la persona que más commits realizaba y, como ves, seguimos donde estábamos.

----------

## sefirotsama

No creo que esté en crisis.

Sinceramente creo que Daniel Robbins se merece una disculpa de los desarrolladores que le faltaron al respeto.

Si ha trabajado para microsoft no tiene nada que ver con si se dedica a desarrollar o a usar el más grande sistema operativo jamás creado.

Creen que usar windows es una cosa reprovable?

Tal vez.

Trabajar para microsoft es una cosa reprovable?

Tal vez.

Pero cuantos de los usuarios de la comunidad usan arranque dual con un sistema de Microsoft o cuantos se atreverian a renunciar un trabajo en Microsoft.

Aún así una de la bases del software libre es el dar a escojer y no el imponerse como hacen esas empresas privadas que tanto se critican.

Ese es el problema de algunos linuxeros (que todos habremos tenido en algún momento) obligar o imponer nuestras ideas. El tiempo decidirá que és mejor o que merece más o menos.

----------

## artic

Nadie es imprescindible.

Lo que se necesita es tolerancia,en cualquier ambito.

Salu2

----------

## Neodraco

El problema, como tantas otras veces (ahora en España lo estamos viviendo todos los días) es que mucha gente se escuda detrás de la palabra libertad para poder decir lo que le salga de... faltando al respeto, de paso, a los que se encuentran delante.

Me parece vergonzosa la situación que se está produciendo en Gentoo, a los desarrolladores habría que exigirles que si no saben controlar su ego, se queden en casa. Este tipo de sucesos perjudica seriamente a la imagen pública de una distribución como Gentoo, que no tiene una empresa detrás que la respalde, y cuya imagen exterior depende únicamente de la "propaganda" realizada por los propios usuarios. No se debe consentir que personas pertenecientes a la organización echen por tierra todo ese trabajo creando la apariencia de que la distribución está controlada por una pandilla de adolescentes.

Gentoo es una distribución que ha crecido mucho en los últimos años, tanto a nivel tecnológico como humano. Pero creo que está teniendo serios problemas en controlar ese crecimiento. En el aspecto técnico, el árbol de portage ha crecido una barbaridad, pero la escasez de "mano de obra" esta haciendo que cada vez haya más problemas incluso en la rama supuestamente estable. El manejo del sistema de paquetes se ha ido haciendo cada vez más lento y engorroso. Las actualizaciones deben hacerse cada vez con más cuidado, antes era posible hacer un emerge world -uD y rara vez aparecian pegas, pero últimamente parece estar convirtiéndose en la norma. En el lado humano, los desarrolladores, mantenedores, etc. no son capaces de llevarse bien entre si. Muchos usuarios no reportan bugs cuando encuentran fallos, lo que hace dificil solucionarlos. Mientras, otros bugs languidecen en el bugzilla durante semanas sin solución. Se añaden a portage aplicaciones que no usa casi nadie, mientras otras muy populares permanecen estancadas en versiones del pleistoceno. Tradicionalmente, una de las ventajas de Gentoo era poder disfrutar de software reciente. Ahora mismo, para utilizar software mínimamente reciente (especialmente del sector multimedia) es necesario hacer uso de varios overlays, lo que recuerda tremendamente a la situación de, por ejemplo, [KX]Ubuntu, donde es imprescindible usar repositorios de terceros para disponer de según que software.

Gentoo es una distribución excelente, pero esta "inadaptación" al crecimiento que está experimentando está haciendo que mucha gente se plantee otras alternativas (Arch, [KX]Ubuntu, etc.) Pienso que Gentoo necesita una remodelación. Ahora mismo, para alguien que no es habitual de las listas de correo, da la impresión de que está evolucionando sin un rumbo claro. Quizá necesita que se añada al equipo gente con ganas e ideas nuevas, que se deje de batallitas y marque una clara linea a seguir. Pensaba que con la vuelta de drobbins se podría dar un pequeño empujón en esta dirección, pero veo que no ha sido así. Esperemos que algún día podamos mirar atras y reirnos de todo esto.

Por último, y por responder a la pregunta del título, segun la RAE, la definición de crisis es:

crisis.

(Del lat. crisis, y este del gr. κρίσις).

1. f. Cambio brusco en el curso de una enfermedad, ya sea para mejorarse, ya para agravarse el paciente.

2. f. Mutación importante en el desarrollo de otros procesos, ya de orden físico, ya históricos o espirituales.

3. f. Situación de un asunto o proceso cuando está en duda la continuación, modificación o cese.

4. f. Momento decisivo de un negocio grave y de consecuencias importantes.

5. f. Juicio que se hace de algo después de haberlo examinado cuidadosamente.

6. f. Escasez, carestía.

7. f. Situación dificultosa o complicada.

Casi todas ellas se ajustan en mayor o menor medida a la situación actual de Gentoo, pero no todas ellas tienen una connotación negativa. Una crisis es, al fin y al cabo, un cambio importante, para bien o para mal. Esperemos que esta vez sea para bien.

----------

## pacho2

 *YosWinK wrote:*   

> Por ponerte un ejemplo, hace pocos días abandonó el proyecto la persona que más commits realizaba y, como ves, seguimos donde estábamos.

 

Si hablas de flameeyes, quizás un poquito sí que se haya notado su falta:

http://archives.gentoo.org/gentoo-dev/msg_143602.xml :-/

Saludos

----------

## YosWinK

Yo nunca dije que no se estuviera notando (algo obvio cuando flameeyes tenía una media de un commit cada menos de una hora), simplemente que el hecho de que alguien abandone la distribución no es el fin de la misma.

----------

## DarwinSoft

A mi personalmente la filosofia Linux me la trae al pairo, uso Gentoo por que me gusta la potencia, flexibilidad, seguridad y facilidad de uso que me brinda.

El dia que se acabe Gentoo volvere a mi querido FreeBSD y tan amigos, para mi sera una fase mas pero....

- El transfondo que veo en este problema es que hay una division bastante importante en la filosofia de aprendizaje y facilidad de uso de Gentoo, me explico:

Ultimamente parece que no hay mas Linux que Ubuntu y derivados, ultimamente parece que hay que ganar adeptos a Linux como sea, Ultimamente parece que lo que mas debe primar es la facilidad de uso en detrimento de la usabilidad.

Parece ser que dentro de Gentoo hay un colectivo muy importante de señores/as que desean ganar audiencia como sea (creando el entorno de instalacion para novatos??) y otro colectivo que cree que la filosofia de Gentoo implica mas "interes" por parte del usuario en aprender como funciona (que parece ser que es la filosofia original, flexibilidad si pero a costa de la implicacion del usuario, nada de asistentes para todo).

Este tema es tan solo uno mas (quiza este se ha ido de madre) y como drobbins el creador de la distro se ha marchado (unos dicen que por que iba de estrella otros dicen que por que se harto de los ataques hacia su persona) han surgido los inevitables roces entre los que estan a favor y/o en contra, y digo yo quien es juez para decidir que drobbins es un traidor o un vendido por que se fue a Mocosoft a trabajar????. yo señores no se de primera mano quien tiene razon asi que no se la dare a nadie, me reservo como espectador a ver por donde van los tiros pero si les digo que si Gentoo se vuelve como Ubuntu o derivados perderan un usuario fiel y satisfecho, ganaran muchos mas quiza pero perdonenme, ya no sera Gentoo.

Gentoo tendra sus defectos como todo en esta vida pero nada que no se pueda resolver con el espiritu de equipo con el que comenzo este gran proyecto.

Espero que todo lo que aqui he expresado se entienda en el contexto para el que fue escrito.

Un Saludo.

----------

## pacho2

 *YosWinK wrote:*   

> Yo nunca dije que no se estuviera notando (algo obvio cuando flameeyes tenía una media de un commit cada menos de una hora), simplemente que el hecho de que alguien abandone la distribución no es el fin de la misma.

 

Entendido  :Smile: 

----------

## ensarman

cada vez hay mas gente usando gentoo y cada vez van a habr mas gente que quiera colaborar con el proyecto. no creo que gntoo ese en una etapa de decadencia sino en una pequeña pelea interna, nada mas. de esta se podrasalir y continuar con buen pie, a menos que existan metecandelas dentro del proyecto que terminen destruyendo el esquema de organizacion de desarrollo en gentoo

----------

## Neodraco

Eso sería lo deseable, el problema es que, aparentemente, son los "metecandelas" que tu dices los que llevan aquí mucho tiempo... pues eso, metiendo candela. Por contra, parece que son los desarrolladores "buenos" los que se están marchando. Y ahí si que podemos llegar a tener un problema.

Todo esto, repito, es la perspectiva de alguien que no suele estar al tanto de las listas de correo. La realidad podría ser otra.

----------

## Ferdy

 *Quote:*   

> Eso sería lo deseable, el problema es que, aparentemente, son los "metecandelas" que tu dices los que llevan aquí mucho tiempo... pues eso, metiendo candela. Por contra, parece que son los desarrolladores "buenos" los que se están marchando. Y ahí si que podemos llegar a tener un problema.

 

Nada más lejos de la realidad.

Diego (flameeyes) ya había dicho varias veces que se quería ir; además, antes de irse, dijo al lider de devrel que o echaba a un desarrollador (que estaba en proceso de ser retirado) o se iba él. El líder de devrel no aceptó este 'chantaje', y Diego se fué.

Todo esto es muy distinto a lo que se comenta en Distrowatch....

Dicho sea de paso, en los pocos días que Daniel Robbins estuvo como desarrollador de Gentoo, intentó tomarse la justicia por su mano y echar de la lista de desarrollo a un usuario (ex-desarrollador) básicamente por problemas personales. Tras largas discusiones, le sugerí que se fuera si no podía aceptar que en Gentoo hacemos las cosas de otra forma (es decir, tenemos procedimientos establecidos para tomar este tipo de decisiones).

Os recomendaría que os informarais, antes de llamar 'metecandelas' a nadie; y antes de hacer algunos juicios de valor que he leído por aquí.

- ferdy

----------

## Zagloj

Personalmente, y en esto creo que sí puedo expresarme, este hilo es bastante offtopic, y sobre las crisis, es un tema recurrente, sobre todo en OTW (OffTheWall) y el GentooChat (me sigue pareciendo un trabajo innecesario para los moderadores/admin que haya esos dos foros por separado), foro que frecuento bastante, y se utiliza para desahogarse y decir, muchas de las veces, incoherencias; muy rara vez se encuentra uno con argumentos y datos, antes de eso hay que dejarse los ojos en varias páginas seguidas de flames, dudo que tratar estos temas aporte mucho (bueno) a la comunidad, es sólo mi opinión, si bien no borrarlos o cerrarlos es un síntoma de su buena salud.

----------

